# LOOK KG 131 BB and headset size?



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I've just bought what I am pretty certain is a TVT-made LOOK 131 frame and fork. 

Can anyone confirm or deny that the BB is french (35 x 1, right-hand threaded), and that the steerer tube/headset dimensions are the standard 1" size (steerer 25.4/22.2, crown race 26.4 and cups OD 30.2)

Thanks very much!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I cant confirn or answer your Q sorry 

But I would love to see a pic when you get a chance love the old Looks!!! 

Twiggy


----------

